# European Aesthetics and Phenotype Variation



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 20, 2020)

Are Europeans the most aesthetic peoples and if so, why? Is it because of the greater variation and unicity in their phenotypes? Is it because of the greater variety and regularity of brilliant colours? Is their another reason? Im not talking about sexual appeal, im talking about aesthetics and beauty


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Oct 20, 2020)

no one knows scientifically but id bet all the money to my name (around 600usd) that its because of interbreeding with neanderthals, which used to have really robust faces and frames, were taller and stronger on average.


----------



## redhandsbluehands (Oct 20, 2020)

jbw


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Oct 20, 2020)

North atlantid mogs


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Oct 20, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> Are Europeans the most aesthetic peoples and if so, why? Is it because of the greater variation and unicity in their phenotypes? Is it because of the greater variety and regularity of brilliant colours? Is their another reason? Im not talking about sexual appeal, im talking about aesthetics and beauty


white americans are also europeans lol


----------



## disillusioned (Oct 20, 2020)

More food. 

Asians evolved eating mostly just high protein low fat foods such as rice and sea food. Fewer calories means less growth. This is why Europeans are larger and more masculine looking.


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Oct 20, 2020)

looktheorist said:


> no one knows scientifically but id bet all the money to my name (around 600usd) that its because of interbreeding with neanderthals, which used to have really robust faces and frames, were taller and stronger on average.


^^^
nearderthal unironically mogged the homo sapien men into self harm and hogged all the homo sapien females
although neanderthals were undoubtedly shorter than homo sapiens. lifefuel for manlets ?


----------



## wasted (Oct 20, 2020)

looktheorist said:


> no one knows scientifically but id bet all the money to my name (around 600usd) that its because of interbreeding with neanderthals, which used to have really robust faces and frames, were taller and stronger on average.


i thought ethnics bred with neanderthals and thats why most of them have primitive looking facial features?


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Oct 20, 2020)

wasted said:


> i thought ethnics bred with neanderthals and thats why most of them have primitive looking facial features?


neanderthals lived in europe. i doubt ethnics had any interaction with them.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

looktheorist said:


> no one knows scientifically but id bet all the money to my name (around 600usd) that its because of interbreeding with neanderthals, which used to have really robust faces and frames, were taller and stronger on average.


europeans dont have the highest % neanderthal DNA


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 20, 2020)

looktheorist said:


> no one knows scientifically but id bet all the money to my name (around 600usd) that its because of interbreeding with neanderthals, which used to have really robust faces and frames, were taller and stronger on average.


Asians have the HIGHEST Neanderthal ad mixture


----------



## Arkantos (Oct 20, 2020)

White people are gods


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 20, 2020)

looktheorist said:


> neanderthals lived in europe. i doubt ethnics had any interaction with them.



Stop


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> europeans dont have the highest % neanderthal DNA





africancel said:


> Asians have the HIGHEST Neanderthal ad mixture


k, im obviously not a scientist, but vast majority of the neandethal fossils were found in europe and not in asia, which leads to the reasonable conclusion that most of them lived in europe and not in asia


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Oct 20, 2020)

looktheorist said:


> no one knows scientifically but id bet all the money to my name (around 600usd) that its because of interbreeding with neanderthals, which used to have really robust faces and frames, were taller and stronger on average.


Nah neanderthals were short with recessed chins


cro magnon mogged them hard


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> Are Europeans the most aesthetic peoples and if so, why? Is it because of the greater variation and unicity in their phenotypes? Is it because of the greater variety and regularity of brilliant colours? Is their another reason? Im not talking about sexual appeal, im talking about aesthetics and beauty


yes they are by far the superior race on this planet. the reasons are: the place where europeans had to survive was much harsher than other climates leading to different skin complexions. Blue eyes and blonde hair are just a lucky genetic mutation that happend to mutate in europe. also neanderthal dna counts for a little bit. then superior IQ created by harsh location and proper food that was available europeans could thrive as communities, creating different cultures and different phenotypes. the old aryans liked to live seperately from other aryan tribes. the average height back then was roughly the same as it is now in europe. people only became shorter due to the main calorie source being grains. due to evolution and a bit of genetic mutation luck europeans just happend to become a good breed of humans


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 20, 2020)

looktheorist said:


> k, im obviously not a scientist, but vast majority of the neandethal fossils were found in europe and not in asia, which leads to the reasonable conclusion that most of them lived in europe and not in asia











How Much Neanderthal DNA do Humans Have?


Our ancestors interbred with Neanderthals, and evidence of these ancient liaisons can still be found in the DNA of people living today.




www.discovermagazine.com


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

looktheorist said:


> k, im obviously not a scientist, but vast majority of the neandethal fossils were found in europe and not in asia, which leads to the reasonable conclusion that most of them lived in europe and not in asia


it was found in europe because only europeans were interested in archaeology


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> yes they are by far the superior race on this planet. the reasons are: the place where europeans had to survive was much harsher than other climates leading to different skin complexions. Blue eyes and blonde hair are just a lucky genetic mutation that happend to mutate in europe. also neanderthal dna counts for a little bit. then superior IQ created by harsh location and proper food that was available europeans could let them thrive as communities, creating different cultures and different phenotypes. the old aryans liked to live seperately from other aryan tribes. the average height back then was roughly the same as it is now in europe. people only became shorter due to the main calorie source being grains. due to evolution and a bit of genetic mutation luck europeans just happend to become a good breed of humans


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

africancel said:


> View attachment 745805
> 
> View attachment 745808


yes that is a genetic mutation


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> yes they are by far the superior race on this planet. the reasons are: the place where europeans had to survive was much harsher than other climates leading to different skin complexions. Blue eyes and blonde hair are just a lucky genetic mutation that happend to mutate in europe. also neanderthal dna counts for a little bit. then superior IQ created by harsh location and proper food that was available europeans could thrive as communities, creating different cultures and different phenotypes. the old aryans liked to live seperately from other aryan tribes. the average height back then was roughly the same as it is now in europe. people only became shorter due to the main calorie source being grains. due to evolution and a bit of genetic mutation luck europeans just happend to become a good breed of humans



Also Jews and asians brutally iq mog


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

africancel said:


> View attachment 745805
> 
> View attachment 745808


their blonde allele is very different from european blonde hair.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> their blonde allele is very different from european blonde hair.



Obviously it developed independently that was partly my point since melanisians have it.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

africancel said:


> Also Jews and asians brutally iq mog


not true actually, this has been debunked. the high IQ jews are the european ones, so basically they are white. also asian high IQ is pretty much the same as the whites IQ and this is partly due to shared ancestry between asians and whites. while asians score higher in math, europeans score higher in being creative and inventive. this is why europeans virtually invented everything we know today


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

wasted said:


> i thought ethnics bred with neanderthals and thats why most of them have primitive looking facial features?


you mean homo erectus, sub saharan african people actually have quite a lot and are almost an entire different species compared to other human races.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> not true actually, this has been debunked. the high IQ jews are the european ones, so basically they are white. also asian high IQ is pretty much the same as the whites IQ and this is partly due to shared ancestry between asians and whites. while asians score higher in math, europeans score higher in being creative and inventive. this is why europeans virtually invented everything we know today



Ashkenazi isn't white they have more white ancestry but are still ethnically different from other Europeans.

Asians countries are much poorer than European countries (this actually affects national iq scores) but they tend to have higher IQs. 

Maybe Europeans are more creative but their isn't an objective metric to measure creativity.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> Are Europeans the most aesthetic peoples and if so, why? Is it because of the greater variation and unicity in their phenotypes? Is it because of the greater variety and regularity of brilliant colours? Is their another reason? Im not talking about sexual appeal, im talking about aesthetics and beauty


so basically just to add: the biggest reason for phenotype difference is mutations, these evolved due to the ancient aryan tradition of parting and splitting up. this is why scandinavian whites look different and are more blonde, while irish have more red heads


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

africancel said:


> Ashkenazi isn't white they have more white ancestry but are still ethnically different from other Europeans.
> 
> Asians countries are much poorer than European countries (this actually affects national iq scores) but they tend to have higher IQs.
> 
> Maybe Europeans are more creative but their isn't an objective metric to measure creativity.


not true, ashkenazi jews are khazars, they are a slavic people that converted to judaism. and being poor doesnt make people lower IQ, its the other way round. high IQ people create rich countries and low iq people create poor countries. you are talking about 5 IQ difference which i explained, is caused by creater math capabilities. and yes creativity is actually part of IQ. its being inventive, thinking out of the box etc.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> you mean homo erectus, sub saharan african people actually have quite a lot and are almost an entire different species compared to other human races.



Sub Saharan Africans have the least Neanderthal ad mixture but they have other archaic ad mixture. Also east and west Africans are very different genetically speaking.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

africancel said:


> Sub Saharan Africans have the least Neanderthal ad mixture but they have other archaic ad mixture. Also east and west Africans are very different genetically speaking.


im not talking about neanderthals, but about homo erectus. recently they discoverd sub saharan africans have ''ghost DNA'', which basically is an old ancestor to humans. look man, there is more genetic difference between an african and european then between literal different species of animals.









'Ghost' ancestors: African DNA study detects mysterious human species


Scientists examining the genomes of West Africans have detected signs that a mysterious extinct human species interbred with our own species tens of thousands of years ago in Africa, the latest evidence of humankind's complicated genetic ancestry.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

africancel said:


> Sub Saharan Africans have the least Neanderthal ad mixture but they have other archaic ad mixture. Also east and west Africans are very different genetically speaking.


and yes that is true, there is great genetic diversity between african sub races


----------



## goat2x (Oct 20, 2020)

The weather difference plays a role 💯


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> not true, ashkenazi jews are khazars, they are a slavic people that converted to judaism. and being poor doesnt make people lower IQ, its the other way round. high IQ people create rich countries and low iq people create poor countries. you are talking about 5 IQ difference which i explained, is caused by creater math capabilities. and yes creativity is actually part of IQ. its being inventive, thinking out of the box etc.



Ashkenazi's have a distinct genetic history separate from Europeans.That's why Ashkenazi ad mixture can easily be picked out in an ancestry examination.

Poorer countries have a negative effect on iq levels. Iq levels in ss Africa are increasing at 1 iq point per year while Scandinavia only 3 points per decade why? Flynn effect. I will admit though African iqs are lower.

So the same principles can be used to assess asian countries.

Also how is creativity objectively measured? What metric is used? Do you have examples?


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> im not talking about neanderthals, but about homo erectus. recently they discoverd sub saharan africans have ''ghost DNA'', which basically is an old ancestor to humans. look man, there is more genetic difference between an african and european then between literal different species of animals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When did ghost dna become homo erectus. I agree we are different but stop spreading bullshit


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 20, 2020)

Superior genetics


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

africancel said:


> Ashkenazi's have a distinct genetic history separate from Europeans.That's why Ashkenazi ad mixture can easily be picked out in an ancestry examination.
> 
> Poorer countries have a negative effect on iq levels. Iq levels in ss Africa are increasing at 1 iq point per year while Scandinavia only 3 points per decade why? Flynn effect. I will admit though African iqs are lower.
> 
> ...


oh yeah. there is ad mixture, but is pretty minimal (abrahamic blood) the jews try to hide all the evidince of ashkenazi jews not being actual jews by DNA, because this destroys their claim on israel. and also about the IQ tests from jews. its about 95 IQ, not even more than 100.





Israel: what is the average IQ in 2022?


What is the average IQ in Israel?




brainstats.com





the flynn effect and racial intelligence differences have nothing to do with each other. 





The Flynn Effect, Race, and IQ – The Alternative Hypothesis







thealternativehypothesis.org





the reason africans have lower IQ is because of their small skull size -> they have smaller brains and the smallest frontal lobe of all races. this is also the reason they struggle in modern society so much.

and the last part: i did not mean creativity in a literal way. i meant being inventive is part of IQ. its jsut that europeans excel at this compared to other races, while east asians are better at maths.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

africancel said:


> When did ghost dna become homo erectus. I agree we are different but stop spreading bullshit


its not bullshit man, we just dont know that much about our ancestors. just like the out of africa theory, which is now outdated because of older humans being found outside of africa. its only because of the europeans that thought we were evolved in africa that they searched that much there. hence the popular out of africa theory.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 20, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> white americans are also europeans lol


yes. I wouldnt use the term white though. rather european diaspora


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> oh yeah. there is ad mixture, but is pretty minimal (abrahamic blood) the jews try to hide all the evidince of ashkenazi jews not being actual jews by DNA, because this destroys their claim on israel. and also about the IQ tests from jews. its about 95 IQ, not even more than 100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My point is that ashkenazis are not the same as typical Europeans.

Also I said there are factors that negatively impact iq. Living in a very poor environment with poor nutrition affects iq negatively. I never said iq differences were purely environmental jfl. 

Good IQ tests should measure aspects of visual-spatial processing and auditory processing, as well as short-term memory, and processing speed. This is what iq tests tend to entail. Which part measures "inventiveness"


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

africancel said:


> My point is that ashkenazis are not the same as typical Europeans.
> 
> Also I said there are factors that negatively impact iq. Living in a very poor environment with poor nutrition affects iq negatively. I never said iq differences were purely environmental jfl.
> 
> Good IQ tests should measure aspects of visual-spatial processing and auditory processing, as well as short-term memory, and processing speed. This is what iq tests tend to entail. Which part measures "inventiveness"


ashkenazis are almost the same as europeans though. they basically are. they are just culturally different and dont identify as being white.

nutrition only marginally affects IQ, otherwise blacks in the US would have higher IQ, but they dont. 

I will look for some good examples about being more creative, i honestly think the creations of europeans are proof enough.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

africancel said:


> My point is that ashkenazis are not the same as typical Europeans.
> 
> Also I said there are factors that negatively impact iq. Living in a very poor environment with poor nutrition affects iq negatively. I never said iq differences were purely environmental jfl.
> 
> Good IQ tests should measure aspects of visual-spatial processing and auditory processing, as well as short-term memory, and processing speed. This is what iq tests tend to entail. Which part measures "inventiveness"


also those ancestry result things are pretty bunk, they dont measure haplogroups or anything lol


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> its not bullshit man, we just dont know that much about our ancestors. just like the out of africa theory, which is now outdated because of older humans being found outside of africa. its only because of the europeans that thought we were evolved in africa that they searched that much there. hence the popular out of africa theory.



The consensus at the moment still supports the out of Africa theory. I'll remain skeptical until enough informative information is released. Anyway how does this have to do with what I said. I acknowledged we are genetically different, I just said that the ghost dna is unknown and not homo erectus dna.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

africancel said:


> The consensus at the moment still supports the out of Africa theory. I'll remain skeptical until enough informative information is released. Anyway how does this have to do with what I said. I acknowledged we are genetically different, I just said that the ghost dna is unknown and not homo erectus dna.


yeah the consensus is a pretty trash measurement. and it varies in each country. for example: western consensus on IQ and race is that its evironmental, but consensus in eastern europe believes its genetic, just like in asian countries. and also, we arent just genetically different, we could be classified as a literal different species for a number of reasons.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 20, 2020)

Being able to pick out Ashkenazi ancestry doesnt indicate that Ashkenazim arent a European people. Pretty much any ancestry can be picked out. African level IQ


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> not true actually, this has been debunked. the high IQ jews are the european ones, so basically they are white. also asian high IQ is pretty much the same as the whites IQ and this is partly due to shared ancestry between asians and whites. while asians score higher in math, europeans score higher in being creative and inventive. this is why europeans virtually invented everything we know today


Yeah Ashkenazim are overwhelmingly European and have a much higher average IQ than Mizrahim, which is why Israel's national IQ is relatively low, especially in light of the demographic change brought about my much higher Mizrahi birth rates. And nobody really disputes that East Asians have high IQ. Theyre pretty much the only non-European people to organically and independently develop advanced civilisation. Theyre competitors and we brutally mog them aesthetically but hardly any of us actually consider them in the same way people view subsaharan Africans or Aborigines Dravidians etc


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> ashkenazis are almost the same as europeans though. they basically are. they are just culturally different and dont identify as being white.
> 
> nutrition only marginally affects IQ, otherwise blacks in the US would have higher IQ, but they dont.
> 
> I will look for some good examples about being more creative, i honestly think the creations of europeans are proof enough.



How do you explain the flynn effect then if iq is solely genetic. Blacks in more developed countries do have higher IQs than their African equivalents jfl. That literarily proves my point.

Also iq doesn't measure intelligence in and of itself, it's only correlated to G (general intelligence). IQ is a tool for establishing learning disabilities that's why it was established.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> yeah the consensus is a pretty trash measurement. and it varies in each country. for example: western consensus on IQ and race is that its evironmental, but consensus in eastern europe believes its genetic, just like in asian countries. and also, we arent just genetically different, we could be classified as a literal different species for a number of reasons.



Fucking SCIENTIFIC consensus


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> Yeah Ashkenazim are overwhelmingly European and have a much higher average IQ than Mizrahim, which is why Israel's national IQ is relatively low, especially in light of the demographic change brought about my much higher Mizrahi birth rates. And nobody really disputes that East Asians have high IQ. Theyre pretty much the only non-European people to organically and independently develop advanced civilisation. Theyre competitors and we brutally mog them aesthetically but hardly any of us actually consider them in the same way people view subsaharan Africans or Aborigines Dravidians etc


exactly, good to see im not the only guy knowledgeable about IQ and race. and also, the east asians are closely related to europeans actually, we most likely ahve the same ancestors, the ones that evolved on the russian steppe


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

africancel said:


> How do you explain the flynn effect then if iq is solely genetic. Blacks in more developed countries do have higher IQs than their African equivalents jfl. That literarily proves my point.
> 
> Also iq doesn't measure intelligence in and of itself, it's only correlated to G (general intelligence). IQ is a tool for establishing learning disabilities that's why it was established.


its european ad mixture, which easily explains, the like what? 5 iq increase. also cope, IQ does certainly measure intelligence, its the best measurement we have. if youd like i could explain this further?


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

africancel said:


> Fucking SCIENTIFIC consensus


retard, i just said consensus means SHIT, for obvious reasons. how do you explain what i just told you? consensus changes when more evidence gets found this is normal, race and IQ is a relatively controversial topic which is why the consensus about it being genetic is low in the western world, but high in non western countries.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 20, 2020)

africancel said:


> How do you explain the flynn effect then if iq is solely genetic. Blacks in more developed countries do have higher IQs than their African equivalents jfl. That literarily proves my point.
> 
> Also iq doesn't measure intelligence in and of itself, it's only correlated to G (general intelligence). IQ is a tool for establishing learning disabilities that's why it was established.


Nutrition can play a part in IQ but only to a certain extent. Many "black" communities in western countries are also mixed. which is why, for example, black Americans have a higher IQ than black Africans. Yet black Americans still have a much lower IQ than European Americans, despite both living in a developed society. genetics determines your IQ potential although this can be impaired by nutritional needs not being met. Africans in developed western societies have already reached their genetic IQ potential, at least by the second generation. identical twins who have been adopted by families from different socio economic classes and attended different schools etc, while both remaining in developed societies where nutritional needs are met, have been shown to have almost identical adult IQs (there is a difference due to education but this is only shown to persist during childhood before reverting to their genetically determined IQ by the time theyre about 18). Should also be noted that of course there are Africans who have a higher than average IQ, and these people are more likely to have immigrated to European countries, especially during the twentieth century, as they would have greater access to travel and migration opportunities


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 20, 2020)

In short, if African IQs were able to increase to levels comparable to those of Europeans or Asians, considering what we know about the effects that education and nutrition have on IQ, then they would have already done so among African Americans and second and third generation African immigrants in Europe. that hasnt happened at all


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 20, 2020)

The fact that African American IQ is in the 80s strongly suggests that average African IQ levels, at least from Central and West Africa, will never surpass or even reach this level, excluding some kind of eugenics


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> retard, i just said consensus means SHIT, for obvious reasons. how do you explain what i just told you? consensus changes when more evidence gets found this is normal, race and IQ is a relatively controversial topic which is why the consensus about it being genetic is low in the western world, but high in non western countries.



Because there are numerous variables especially in anthropology. Dating of arifacts, bones etc can have multiple errors which have been made before. Scientific concensus points to the more established content up to that point, that's literally how science works.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> its european ad mixture, which easily explains, the like what? 5 iq increase. also cope, IQ does certainly measure intelligence, its the best measurement we have. if youd like i could explain this further?



Please explain why the flynn effect takes place. Why are these IQs increasing if only genetics are at play.









IQ on the rise: the Flynn effect in rural Kenyan children - PubMed


Multiple studies have documented significant IQ gains over time, a phenomenon labeled the Flynn effect. Data from 20 industrialized nations show massive IQ gains over time, most notably in culturally reduced tests like the Raven's Progressive Matrices. To our knowledge, however, this is the...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

africancel said:


> Because there are numerous variables especially in anthropology. Dating of arifacts, bones etc can have multiple errors which have been made before. Scientific concensus points to the more established content up to that point, that's literally how science works.









*i dont know what to tell u man. its beyond over for your IQ  *

listen here: i just told u '' race and IQ is a relatively controversial topic which is why the consensus about it being genetic is low in the western world, but high in non western countries. '' 

m8, i get it you are african urself so you have to cope with something. i totally understand, but please for the love of god stick to facts, you and i both know africans are low IQ and it would take a literal 100+ generations with genetic engineering to reverse your DNA.


----------



## 6’1cel (Oct 20, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> Are Europeans the most aesthetic peoples and if so, why? Is it because of the greater variation and unicity in their phenotypes? Is it because of the greater variety and regularity of brilliant colours? Is their another reason? Im not talking about sexual appeal, im talking about aesthetics and beauty


yes, because we have the most prominent face bones, highest t look, colouring, a bit bcus of society too tho


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> retard, i just said consensus means SHIT, for obvious reasons. how do you explain what i just told you? consensus changes when more evidence gets found this is normal, race and IQ is a relatively controversial topic which is why the consensus about it being genetic is low in the western world, but high in non western countries.



That's how science fucking works theories are changed and adjusted. The scientific consensus on race and iq world wide is that they are correlated. Most respectable psychologists acknowledge this.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

africancel said:


> Please explain why the flynn effect takes place. Why are these IQs increasing if only genetics are at play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i already linked you the reason why flynn effect means jack shit, stop coping with flynn effect/

'' In conclusion, the Flynn effect and racial intelligence differences have nothing to do with each other. Intelligence differences between races and between generations are largely gaps in different abilities, to the degree that they are gaps in the same abilities they are produced by different causes, and the existence of a large gain in intelligence over time has no a priori implications on the causes of racial intelligence differences. ''


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

africancel said:


> That's how science fucking works theories are changed and adjusted. The scientific consensus on race and iq world wide is that they are correlated. Most respectable psychologists acknowledge this.


i dont need someone with a PHD to explain how stuff works. also a lot of scientific research is HEAVILY FLAWED, never blindly follow something or someone. science is the new religion to some people.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> View attachment 745941
> 
> 
> *i dont know what to tell u man. its beyond over for your IQ *
> ...



This is getting to retarded to continue. Race and iq topic is correlated and there is universal SCIENTIFIC consensus on it for fuck sake. Jesus Fuck how many times do I have to say this shit. Do you know what scientific consensus means fuck. It's not dependent on location or region or any other variable you are talking about. FUCK


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

its funny cause, everything can be explained with hereditary but evironmental copers need to have a different explanation for every single fucking thing because their whole argument is heavily flawed. just like with vegans and veganism


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

africancel said:


> This is getting to retarded to continue. Race and iq topic is correlated and there is universal SCIENTIFIC consensus on it for fuck sake. Jesus Fuck how many times do I have to say this shit. Do you know what scientific consensus means fuck. It's not dependent on location or region or any other variable you are talking about. FUCK


retard, it was an example of why consensus is not always something to base your opinion off of


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> i already linked you the reason why flynn effect means jack shit, stop coping with flynn effect/
> 
> '' In conclusion, the Flynn effect and racial intelligence differences have nothing to do with each other. Intelligence differences between races and between generations are largely gaps in different abilities, to the degree that they are gaps in the same abilities they are produced by different causes, and the existence of a large gain in intelligence over time has no a priori implications on the causes of racial intelligence differences. ''



WHEN THE FUCK DID I SAY IT DIDN'T.

I said there are non genetic influences that affect an iq score. You're just strawmanning my arguement


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

africancel said:


> WHEN THE FUCK DID I SAY IT DIDN'T.
> 
> I said there are non genetic influences that affect an iq score. You're just strawmanning my arguement


'' Poorer countries have a negative effect on iq levels. Iq levels in ss Africa are increasing at 1 iq point per year while Scandinavia only 3 points per decade why? Flynn effect. I will admit though African iqs are lower. ''

tf do you mean xD.

the ''non genetic influences'' are literally so small that its not even worth considering. the only reason it has an effect is when you are almost starved to death, which most people arent. even in fucking africa


----------



## sensen (Oct 20, 2020)

wasted said:


> i thought ethnics bred with neanderthals and thats why most of them have primitive looking facial features?


Blacks have little to no Neanderthal DNA. But have 11% of their genome from a "ghost population" which was probably some really ugly, dumb offshoot of Homo Erectus. Out of Africa model is a lie.


----------



## sensen (Oct 20, 2020)

YOOOOOO I can't believe someone mentoned the GHost DNA thing before me holy shit

yall niggas smart too


----------



## Mr.cope (Oct 20, 2020)

Why are ethnics so obsessed with whites 
Its cringy and annoying 
Anyone can look “white”
You just have shit genes


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

sensen said:


> YOOOOOO I can't believe someone mentoned the GHost DNA thing before me holy shit
> 
> yall niggas smart too


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> Why are ethnics so obsessed with whites
> Its cringy and annoying
> Anyone can look “white”
> You just have shit genes


looking white is deeper than skin lol


----------



## sensen (Oct 20, 2020)

africancel said:


> Ashkenazi's have a distinct genetic history separate from Europeans.That's why Ashkenazi ad mixture can easily be picked out in an ancestry examination.
> 
> Poorer countries have a negative effect on iq levels. Iq levels in ss Africa are increasing at 1 iq point per year while Scandinavia only 3 points per decade why? Flynn effect. I will admit though African iqs are lower.
> 
> ...


IQ is at most 15% environmental. Which is why you see African Americans with an average of 85-90, and many Sub Saharan Africans averaging around 75.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

compared to blacks, whites brains are,

• are 7% larger (1438cc versus 1343cc)
• are 100 grams heavier
• have deeper fissuration in the frontal and occipital regions
• have more complex convolutions and larger frontal lobes
• have more pyramidal neurons
• have 16% thicker supra-grandular layer
• react faster on mental chronometry tests
• have 600 million more neurons (each carries about 600 billion synapses, which each carry one bit of cortical information)

genes contribute to about 90% of the individual variation of brain size. it basically doesnt fucking matter


----------



## Mr.cope (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> looking white is deeper than skin lol


That’s literally what i’m saying
Ive seen plenty of other races with white side profiles and super strong chins
Its just genes


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

sensen said:


> IQ is at most 15% environmental. Which is why you see African Americans with an average of 85-90, and many Sub Saharan Africans averaging around 75.


its actually due to mixing with whites


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> '' Poorer countries have a negative effect on iq levels. Iq levels in ss Africa are increasing at 1 iq point per year while Scandinavia only 3 points per decade why? Flynn effect. I will admit though African iqs are lower. ''
> 
> tf do you mean xD.
> 
> the ''non genetic influences'' are literally so small that its not even worth considering. the only reason it has an effect is when you are almost starved to death, which most people arent. even in fucking africa



"the only reason it has an effect is when you are almost starved to death" Any evidence on this or did you just pull it out of your ass.

My statement was clear there are non genetic factors that hinder African IQ from reaching maximum potential but the maximum potential is still probably lower than European or Asian IQs. It's very self explanatory


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> That’s literally what i’m saying
> Ive seen plenty of other races with white side profiles and super strong chins
> Its just genes


nvm then


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

africancel said:


> "the only reason it has an effect is when you are almost starved to death" Any evidence on this or did you just pull it out of your ass.
> 
> My statement was clear there are non genetic factors that hinder African IQ from reaching maximum potential but the maximum potential is still probably lower than European or Asian IQs. It's very self explanatory


why would i need evidence for that? what tf happens when u starve someone? do i need to explain this? and about ur maximum potential, its A BIG bit lower than european and asian IQ, the african IQ averages at about 80 IQ


----------



## reptiles (Oct 20, 2020)

looktheorist said:


> no one knows scientifically but id bet all the money to my name (around 600usd) that its because of interbreeding with neanderthals, which used to have really robust faces and frames, were taller and stronger on average.




So why do sands not look as goof or east asians?


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

africancel said:


> "the only reason it has an effect is when you are almost starved to death" Any evidence on this or did you just pull it out of your ass.
> 
> My statement was clear there are non genetic factors that hinder African IQ from reaching maximum potential but the maximum potential is still probably lower than European or Asian IQs. It's very self explanatory


stop coping with ur fucking flynn effect, i already told u its total bunk. just accept the bitter truth that africans and other low iq populations will remain like that until genetic engineering is used on masse


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> why would i need evidence for that? what tf happens when u starve someone? do i need to explain this? and about ur maximum potential, its A BIG bit lower than european and asian IQ, the african IQ averages at about 80 IQ



Brutal reading comprehension pill. I said do you have any evidence that IQ levels are ONLY affected at near starvation levels or did you pull that shit from your ass.


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Oct 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> So why do sands not look as goof or east asians?


because neanderthals lived in europe.


----------



## sensen (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> its actually due to mixing with whites


Partly. However, average African American is still 77% Black (or close)


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

sensen said:


> Partly. However, average African American is still 77% Black (or close)


which perfectly explains the increase. just look at the adopted studies where a black kid gets adopted by whtie parents, average IQ is still 80


----------



## reptiles (Oct 20, 2020)

looktheorist said:


> because neanderthals lived in europe.




And east asia and west asia and the native americans are actually closest things to cromagnons and there not moggers so none of this makes senze


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

africancel said:


> Brutal reading comprehension pill. I said do you have any evidence that IQ levels are ONLY affected at near starvation levels or did you pull that shit from your ass.


dude ur a retard who cant even understand basic shit. explain me, what happens when u starve someone?????????? yeah exactly they dont develop properly


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> And east asia and west asia and the native americans are actually closest things to cromagnons and there not moggers so none of this makes senze


i explained it in the first page bru


----------



## sensen (Oct 20, 2020)

africancel said:


> "the only reason it has an effect is when you are almost starved to death" Any evidence on this or did you just pull it out of your ass.
> 
> My statement was clear there are non genetic factors that hinder African IQ from reaching maximum potential but the maximum potential is still probably lower than European or Asian IQs. It's very self explanatory



Yoooo why is there always an excuse with nibbas man? MAybe genetically, you guys just aren't like us! And that's okay. You have your own women, and your own cultures. 

If SSA were supposed to have 100 IQ they would have had it by now. It's not meant to be, and that is perfectly fine. You seem to be a smart guy, grasp this.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 20, 2020)

africancel said:


> WHEN THE FUCK DID I SAY IT DIDN'T.
> 
> I said there are non genetic influences that affect an iq score. You're just strawmanning my arguement


The consensus is that IQ is largely genetic, especially past a certain age (counterintuitively). IQ increases as nations industrialise but this is only cancelling out the deleterious effects of poor environment (mainly nutrition). to claim that environmental factors have a predominant effect beyond this is not supported by the scientific consensus and to claim that African IQ levels will come close to European levels is undermined by the fact that poor nutrition and environment do not have the same significant impact on mean IQ among African diaspora and mixed communities in industrialised countries, yet these communities still have significantly lower IQ than their european counterparts. I would recommend you select an African wife for IQ considering changes in the economy. mean iq levels obviously make this harder but its by no means impossible or even improbable. You are an individual human being. This also has very little to do with the original post


----------



## reptiles (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> i explained it in the first page bru




Everything you said is ridiclous. 


1 east asians techically had harder climates why do you think they have flatter facial feuatres. 

European climates weren't even that hard most of europe was in tropical climates anyways. 

3rd mistake is why would european enviroments lead to moggers? Also why do they all also seem to be getting taller as recent?


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 20, 2020)

sensen said:


> Yoooo why is there always an excuse with nibbas man? MAybe genetically, you guys just aren't like us! And that's okay. You have your own women, and your own cultures.
> 
> If SSA were supposed to have 100 IQ they would have had it by now. It's not meant to be, and that is perfectly fine. You seem to be a smart guy, grasp this.


tbf what he said in that post is largely true, but I think he is very much overstating the impact of environmental factors on black IQ, especially considering most of the black people we interact with have grown up in industrialised nations, so the perception we have of black IQ isnt really significantly effected by what hes talking about


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> dude ur a retard who cant even understand basic shit. explain me, what happens when u starve someone?????????? yeah exactly they dont develop properly



BEYOND FUCKING RETARDED FUCK. 

I said do you have ANY scientific evidence that IQ levels are ONLY affected by near starvation levels not do near starvation levels affect iq


----------



## sensen (Oct 20, 2020)

africancel said:


> That's how science fucking works theories are changed and adjusted. The scientific consensus on race and iq world wide is that they are correlated. Most respectable psychologists acknowledge this.


Bro, on a serious note.. I'd say it's safe to say you have at least an IQ of 100. Tell me what it's like being Black surrounded by 80 IQ retards culturally. I've noticed almost all Blacks with at least 100 IQ hang out with other races almost solely, and get ostracized pretty badly by their tribalistic troglodyte kinsmen.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 20, 2020)

sensen said:


> IQ is at most 15% environmental. Which is why you see African Americans with an average of 85-90, and many Sub Saharan Africans averaging around 75.




Heirtable doesn't mean determinable for instance the cranial base is quite genetically set at a point but until age 6 you can do remarkable changes due to the cranial base not being closed similar with iq off course some populations have different but there isnt a limit and evoultion doesnt like limits its always trying to expand


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 20, 2020)

africancel said:


> Brutal reading comprehension pill. I said do you have any evidence that IQ levels are ONLY affected at near starvation levels or did you pull that shit from your ass.


I think youve already provided evidence for that by point out initially that IQ in developed countries is increasing much more slowly (your example being sweden). is there any evidence of rapidly increasing black iqs in developed countries?


----------



## Deleted member 9344 (Oct 20, 2020)

sensen said:


> Blacks have little to no Neanderthal DNA. But have 11% of their genome from a "ghost population" which was probably some really ugly, dumb offshoot of Homo Erectus. Out of Africa model is a lie.


It's Homo Heidelbergensis DNA & only some West African ethnic groups have it, not all Africans. Also, Homo Erectus is the common ancestor of all modern-day humans. Source: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/science...n living,came from an isolated group of Homo


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

africancel said:


> BEYOND FUCKING RETARDED FUCK.
> 
> I said do you have ANY scientific evidence that IQ levels are ONLY affected by near starvation levels not do near starvation levels affect iq


yeah i have, the only noticeable affect is nutrition u tard, the rest is so small that it can be left out. just like @Jk257 said, u are overstating the importance of evironmental factors


----------



## reptiles (Oct 20, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> tbf what he said in that post is largely true, but I think he is very much overstating the impact of environmental factors on black IQ, especially considering most of the black people we interact with have grown up in industrialised nations, so the perception we have of black IQ isnt really significantly effected by what hes talking about




Your not accounting for female mate choice in all this either you guys seem to leave the agent out of the equation black females dont like smart men


----------



## sensen (Oct 20, 2020)

Muktar said:


> It's Homo Heidelbergensis DNA & only some West African ethnic groups have it, not all Africans. Also, Homo Erectus is the common ancestor of all modern-day humans. Source: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-5573301/Modern-day-people-West-Africa-carry-genes-unknown-species-human-ancestor.html#:~:text=Homo heidelbergensis was a more advanced hominin living,came from an isolated group of Homo


You seem to have missed the part I said "Out of Africa model is a lie." Science is clearly covering for it hard rn.


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Oct 20, 2020)

Stop shilling neanderthals


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 20, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> The consensus is that IQ is largely genetic, especially past a certain age (counterintuitively). IQ increases as nations industrialise but this is only cancelling out the deleterious effects of poor environment (mainly nutrition). to claim that environmental factors have a predominant effect beyond this is not supported by the scientific consensus and to claim that African IQ levels will come close to European levels is undermined by the fact that poor nutrition and environment do not have the same significant impact on mean IQ among African diaspora and mixed communities in industrialised countries, yet these communities still have significantly lower IQ than their european counterparts. I would recommend you select an African wife for IQ considering changes in the economy. mean iq levels obviously make this harder but its by no means impossible or even improbable. You are an individual human being. This also has very little to do with the original post
> 
> View attachment 745991



At no point did I deny IQ was genetic. I acknowledged this multiple times. I just said IQ wasn't solely (100%) based on genetics and people living in worse environments will express IQs lower than optimum. I never even claimed fixing environmental barriers will close racial iq gaps ffs. That's why I'm saying your straw manning my argument


----------



## Deleted member 9344 (Oct 20, 2020)

sensen said:


> You seem to have missed the part I said "Out of Africa model is a lie." Science is clearly covering for it hard rn.


The oldest human haplogroups literally trace back to Africa lmfao, DNA doesn't lie. Neanderthals themselves also came from Africa.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Your not accounting for female mate choice in all this either you guys seem to leave the agent out of the equation black females dont like smart men


this is a good point tbh, never thought about it like that, but how do you explain that european women choose low iq partners as well (as long as they look good lol)? i still believe its likely due to different ancestors and their environments because most mutations appear because of evironmental changes/survival.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 20, 2020)

africancel said:


> At no point did I deny IQ was genetic. I acknowledged this multiple times. I just said IQ wasn't solely (100%) based on genetics and people living in worse environments will express IQs lower than optimum. I never even claimed fixing environmental barriers will close racial iq gaps ffs. That's why I'm saying your straw manning my argument


whats the point of what youre saying then? everyone knows that Africans have significantly lower IQs than Europeans or Asians, who cares if their IQ is 80 rather than 75


----------



## sensen (Oct 20, 2020)

Muktar said:


> The oldest human haplogroups literally trace back to Africa lmfao, DNA doesn't lie. Neanderthals themselves also came from Africa.


No they don't. That's a cope. And even if they did, why would I believe the very scientists trying to cover for the model? 

NEANDERTHALZ WUZ KANGZ fuck outta here. Matrilineal lines are traced back to Africa, but not all Y haplos.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Muktar said:


> The oldest human haplogroups literally trace back to Africa lmfao, DNA doesn't lie. Neanderthals themselves also came from Africa.











Oldest Homo sapiens fossils discovered | CNN


The oldest fossil remains of Homo sapiens, dating back to 300,000 years, have been found in Morocco. The find widens the "cradle of mankind" from East Africa to the whole continent.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## sensen (Oct 20, 2020)

Muktar said:


> The oldest human haplogroups literally trace back to Africa lmfao, DNA doesn't lie. Neanderthals themselves also came from Africa.


We are not the same species, stop coping my friend. Embrace your uniqueness.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 20, 2020)

sensen said:


> Bro, on a serious note.. I'd say it's safe to say you have at least an IQ of 100. Tell me what it's like being Black surrounded by 80 IQ retards culturally. I've noticed almost all Blacks with at least 100 IQ hang out with other races almost solely, and get ostracized pretty badly by their tribalistic troglodyte kinsmen.



I literarily live in Africa jfl but my parents are quite rich. Most people are unintelligent but not terrible to be around. I went to a school for mathematically gifted kids. There were a lot of Indians there and very smart black kids


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Oct 20, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> Are Europeans the most aesthetic peoples and if so, why? Is it because of the greater variation and unicity in their phenotypes? Is it because of the greater variety and regularity of brilliant colours? Is their another reason? Im not talking about sexual appeal, im talking about aesthetics and beauty




They're the least inbred race. If curries and Arabs stopped fucking their cousins our aesthetic appeal would greatly benefit.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> this is a good point tbh, never thought about it like that, but how do you explain that european women choose low iq partners as well (as long as they look good lol)? i still believe its likely due to different ancestors and their environments because most mutations appear because of evironmental changes/survival.



Its wrong to think of intellgence on a scale that is linear i mean the bell curve does this a lot i like a more fluid curve cause whilist your under the age of adult hood the increase in iq is very remarkable and i dont mean putting more funding into achools i mean generally teaching kids from the ages of 2 to 5 those are the most impressive years foe actual mean changes. 


Even a 3 point increase is drastic after this what would occur is strict natural selection for smarter men. 


As for why european women fuck chads i mean look at what is reproducing i dont see chads reproducing i see normies and above average intellgent dudes.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

africancel said:


> I literarily live in Africa jfl but my parents are quite rich. Most people are unintelligent but not terrible to be around. I went to a school for mathematically gifted kids. There were a lot of Indians there and very smart black kids


damn u got blessed with ur IQ genetics then. whats ur IQ exactly?


----------



## sensen (Oct 20, 2020)

africancel said:


> I literarily live in Africa jfl but my parents are quite rich. Most people are unintelligent but not terrible to be around. I went to a school for mathematically gifted kids. There were a lot of Indians there and very smart black kids


I've noticed that's common in Africa. Higher IQ wealthy aristocracy sort of rule over the lower IQ population from all angles.


----------



## Deleted member 9344 (Oct 20, 2020)

sensen said:


> No they don't. That's a cope. And even if they did, why would I believe the very scientists trying to cover for the model?
> 
> NEANDERTHALZ WUZ KANGZ fuck outta here. Matrilineal lines are traced back to Africa, but not all Y haplos.


Most of the scientific community agrees that Neanderthals & humans (Homo Sapiens) original ancestor came from Africa, before Neanderthals entered Euro-Asia & evolved into their own ''species/subspecies''. Source: https://www.history.com/topics/pre-...erthalensis some 400,000 to 500,000 years ago.


----------



## Deleted member 9344 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> Oldest Homo sapiens fossils discovered | CNN
> 
> 
> The oldest fossil remains of Homo sapiens, dating back to 300,000 years, have been found in Morocco. The find widens the "cradle of mankind" from East Africa to the whole continent.
> ...


Morocco is in Africa you retard.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 20, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> whats the point of what youre saying then? everyone knows that Africans have significantly lower IQs than Europeans or Asians, who cares if their IQ is 80 rather than 75



The arguement just spiralled out of control, I was responding by saying that iq levels aren't PURELY genetic. I was just trying to correctly establish the facts but it turned into an arguement and lots of straw manning


----------



## Deleted member 9344 (Oct 20, 2020)

sensen said:


> We are not the same species, stop coping my friend. Embrace your uniqueness.


We are , you just have more primitive DNA (Neanderthal) while I have little to none.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Its wrong to think of intellgence on a scale that is linear i mean the bell curve does this a lot i like a more fluid curve cause whilist your under the age of adult hood the increase in iq is very remarkable and i dont mean putting more funding into achools i mean generally teaching kids from the ages of 2 to 5 those are the most impressive years foe actual mean changes.
> 
> 
> Even a 3 point increase is drastic after this what would occur is strict natural selection for smarter men.
> ...


i know about the bell curve. and school/education is a cope for IQ, IQ is like we discussed for about 30 minutes pretty much purely genetics.
also, 3 point isnt that big, it gets noticible after about 10/15


----------



## sensen (Oct 20, 2020)

Muktar said:


> Most of the scientific community agrees that Neanderthals & humans (Homo Sapiens) original ancestor came from Africa, before Neanderthals entered Euro-Asia & evolved into their own ''species/subspecies''. Source: https://www.history.com/topics/pre-history/neanderthals#:~:text=Scientists estimate that humans and Neanderthals (Homo neanderthalensis),Homo neanderthalensis some 400,000 to 500,000 years ago.


Sorry man, I just don't buy it. The latest discoveries in anthropology/DNA throw a wrench in that. Also my fucking eyeballs throw a wrench in that. Common logic from even a retarded white is enough to know we're not the same.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> damn u got blessed with ur IQ genetics then. whats ur IQ exactly?



Not sure, never been clinically tested.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Muktar said:


> We are , you just have more primitive DNA (Neanderthal) while I have little to none.







major cope bro. lol i cant even


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Its wrong to think of intellgence on a scale that is linear i mean the bell curve does this a lot i like a more fluid curve cause whilist your under the age of adult hood the increase in iq is very remarkable and i dont mean putting more funding into achools i mean generally teaching kids from the ages of 2 to 5 those are the most impressive years foe actual mean changes.
> 
> 
> Even a 3 point increase is drastic after this what would occur is strict natural selection for smarter men.
> ...


childhood increases in iq counterintuitively revert to the genetic level in late teens and adulthood. early childhood is certainly the best time to teach children new skills though, eg maths, languages etc


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 20, 2020)

sensen said:


> I've noticed that's common in Africa. Higher IQ wealthy aristocracy sort of rule over the lower IQ population from all angles.



Yeah it's a different world tbh. My life has been similar to someone who grew up in the west tbh.


----------



## sensen (Oct 20, 2020)

My IQ was tested at 119, and I feel dumb as fuck 50% of the time. Couldn't imagine walking around at sub 100


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

sensen said:


> My IQ was tested at 119, and I feel dumb as fuck 50% of the time. Couldn't imagine walking around at sub 100


i would gladly trade 20 IQ points to become giga chad


----------



## sensen (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> i would gladly trade 20 IQ points to become giga chad


Honestly, I probably wouldn't. Then again, I feel like a Chad already some days. Don't think ascending to giga is worth being stupid. But that's just me! Everyone's different.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> i know about the bell curve. and school/education is a cope for IQ, IQ is like we discussed for about 30 minutes pretty much purely genetics.
> also, 3 point isnt that big, it gets noticible after about 10/15



Your looking for the extremes all of history is roaches that back ride of high iq chads


----------



## reptiles (Oct 20, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> childhood increases in iq counterintuitively revert to the genetic level in late teens and adulthood. early childhood is certainly the best time to teach children new skills though, eg maths, languages etc



I need a source for this your telling me some 1 who has 3 points of iq increase are gonna regress back to the iq of perhaps there races genetic limit like fuck off with this psedo sceintific bullshit


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 20, 2020)

sensen said:


> Honestly, I probably wouldn't. Then again, I feel like a Chad already some days. Don't think ascending to giga is worth being stupid. But that's just me! Everyone's different.


the idea of it is repulsive but if you were stupid youd probably be happier and more uninhibited (all things being equal). combining that with the dopamine of being gigachad would be incredible


----------



## sensen (Oct 20, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> the idea of it is repulsive but if you were stupid youd probably be happier and more uninhibited (all things being equal). combining that with the dopamine of being gigachad would be incredible


Ignorance is bliss, and so is easy pussy from all women. 

It's worth a second thought.


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 20, 2020)

looktheorist said:


> neanderthals lived in europe. i doubt ethnics had any interaction with them.


ethnics have lots of neanderthal ancestry

asians have the highest amount, jfl at this brainlet


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 20, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> Are Europeans the most aesthetic peoples and if so, why?


cope


Jk257 said:


> Is it because of the greater variation and unicity in their phenotypes? Is it because of the greater variety and regularity of brilliant colours?


lmao europeans are the least phenotypically diverse people on the planet


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> you mean homo erectus, sub saharan african people actually have quite a lot and are almost an entire different species compared to other human races.


some sub saharan african populations have neanderthal dna 


fag112 said:


> this is why europeans virtually invented everything we know today


cope harder, europeans didn't even invent farming/agriculture

cradle of civilisation is MENA


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> some sub saharan african populations have neanderthal dna
> 
> cope harder, europeans didn't even invent farming/agriculture
> 
> cradle of civilisation is MENA


shut up retard, u dont know shit. agriculture was actually invented by whties lol


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Oct 20, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> ethnics have lots of neanderthal ancestry
> 
> asians have the highest amount, jfl at this brainlet


if thats the case why are there almost no findings of neanderthals remains outside europe?


----------



## Mr.cope (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> shut up retard, u dont know shit. agriculture was actually invented by whties lol


Low iq statement tbh


----------



## Mr.cope (Oct 20, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> Low iq statement tbh


Europeans just stole land and territory we didn’t do shit honestly


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> shut up retard, u dont know shit. agriculture was actually invented by whties lol


LOL agriculture was invented in the Middle East, hardly "whites"


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 20, 2020)

looktheorist said:


> if thats the case why are there almost no findings of neanderthals remains outside europe?


idgaf about remainings jfl look at actual genetic studies


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> Oldest Homo sapiens fossils discovered | CNN
> 
> 
> The oldest fossil remains of Homo sapiens, dating back to 300,000 years, have been found in Morocco. The find widens the "cradle of mankind" from East Africa to the whole continent.
> ...


 
Morocco is inside Africa you fucking idiot


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> LOL agriculture was invented in the Middle East, hardly "whites"


transitions from hunting and gathering to agriculture has been identified as dating to between 14,500 and 12,000 BP in Southwest Asia. at around the same time it was invented in the eastern fertile crescent. these people share more common ancestry with whites then middle easterners actually.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> Morocco is inside Africa you fucking idiot


big difference between sub saharan africa and morroco tard


----------



## Warlow (Oct 20, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> cope
> 
> lmao europeans are the least phenotypically diverse people on the planet


whereas the african continent has the most diverse range of phenotypes known to man


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Oct 20, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> idgaf about remainings jfl look at actual genetic studies


the so called genetic studies that is not reliable in the slightest?


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> big difference between sub saharan africa and morroco tard


cope, morroco is Africa, if homo sapiens evolved in morroco, than OOA still stands, they aren't 2 seperate continents faggot



fag112 said:


> transitions from hunting and gathering to agriculture has been identified as dating to between 14,500 and 12,000 BP in Southwest Asia. at around the same time it was invented in the eastern fertile crescent. these people share more common ancestry with whites then middle easterners actually.


source or stfu, funny because middle eastern farmers acc had some african ancestry, read a book before u bark


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> Europeans just stole land and territory we didn’t do shit honestly


wtf?
whites invented literally 98% of everything we know today


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> cope, morroco is Africa, if homo sapiens evolved in morroco, than OOA still stands, they aren't 2 seperate continents faggot
> 
> 
> source or stfu, funny because middle eastern farmers acc had some african ancestry, read a book before u bark


source? just google its basic info. lol @ ur IQ again. https://uk.reuters.com/article/ouko...men-share-king-tuts-dna-idUKTRE7704OR20110801


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> cope, morroco is Africa, if homo sapiens evolved in morroco, than OOA still stands, they aren't 2 seperate continents faggot
> 
> 
> source or stfu, funny because middle eastern farmers acc had some african ancestry, read a book before u bark


africans never walked further out of african then the bottom of egypt


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 20, 2020)

Warlow said:


> whereas the african continent has the most diverse range of phenotypes known to man
































This is just the tip of the iceberg, but tbh its a toss up between Africa and Asia


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> source? just google its basic info.


exactly, you don't have a source


fag112 said:


> lol @ ur IQ again. https://uk.reuters.com/article/ouko...men-share-king-tuts-dna-idUKTRE7704OR20110801


lmao, btw, researchers never released the data, someone tried to read King Tuts SNP data off a screen thru a documentary, so just so u know, ur source is unpublished, unreviewed data

Rameses III has been tested, and guess what, he is E1B1A:





try again idiot


----------



## goat2x (Oct 20, 2020)

@hairyballscel shut up faggot


----------



## reptiles (Oct 20, 2020)

sensen said:


> We are not the same species, stop coping my friend. Embrace your uniqueness.




Then explain why we can interbreed explain why there isnt much difference between most people explain why morphologically you cant tell a europoid from an fucking african i mean depigmented africans can pass for full on european at times


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 20, 2020)

goat2x said:


> @hairyballscel shut up faggot


smd


----------



## sensen (Oct 20, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> cope harder, europeans didn't even invent farming/agriculture



No, but we did invent literally everything else. Europeans are the primary descendants and inheritors of the glory of the Indo-Europeans (Aryans) who literally conquered half the known world and dominated for century upon century until Ashkenazi finally cheated enough to save up money to buy their enemies. 

Indo European DNA is found at it's highest amount in Northern Europeans across Europe. Roaming pastoralists from the Steppe, horsemen, bigger and stronger than their competition absolutely fucking mogging and slaughtering any brown that stepped in front of them.


----------



## sensen (Oct 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Then explain why we can interbreed explain why there isnt much difference between most people explain why morphologically you cant tell a europoid from an fucking african i mean depigmented africans can pass for full on european at times


Lions and Tigers can breed together. And despite whatever is said in some fake and gay article you're about to try to pull up, they CAN produce offspring. That doesn't mean shit. 

And no, no depigmented Sub Saharan African can pass for a European ever under any circumstance.


----------



## sensen (Oct 20, 2020)

Also the best Farmers from the Middle East mixed with the Chad Hunter Gatherers and Chad Aryans in Europe to create us so smd


----------



## goat2x (Oct 20, 2020)

sensen said:


> Lions and Tigers can breed together. And despite whatever is said in some fake and gay article you're about to try to pull up, they CAN produce offspring. That doesn't mean shit.
> 
> And no, no depigmented Sub Saharan African can pass for a European ever under any circumstance.


Cope somalis invented everything look at their head


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 20, 2020)

sensen said:


> You seem to have missed the part I said "Out of Africa model is a lie." Science is clearly covering for it hard rn.


explain why genetic divserity is highest in Africa and why Africans differ from each other more than from Eurasians, and why the genetic diversity in Eurasians is largely a subset of that in Africans ?

and why are the most basal genetic lineages most commonly found in Africa?


----------



## reptiles (Oct 20, 2020)

sensen said:


> Lions and Tigers can breed together. And despite whatever is said in some fake and gay article you're about to try to pull up, they CAN produce offspring. That doesn't mean shit.
> 
> And no, no depigmented Sub Saharan African can pass for a European ever under any circumstance.




Hmmmmm well @eduardkoopman could you post that depigmentated african. 

Also while its true hyrbids have been known to occur this is incredibly fucking rear in the wild so the odds of this occuring is next to nill but further more both blacks and europeans interbreed with ease and going by this logic techically eurpeans are non humans not africans.


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Oct 20, 2020)

looktheorist said:


> no one knows scientifically but id bet all the money to my name (around 600usd) that its because of interbreeding with neanderthals, which used to have really robust faces and frames, were taller and stronger on average.


Neanderthals were manlet af. The reason whites are more attractive is due to cold adapted features such as light skin and eyes, deep set eyes, protruding chins, and straight noses


----------



## reptiles (Oct 20, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> explain why genetic divserity is highest in Africa and why Africans differ from each other more than from Eurasians, and why the genetic diversity in Eurasians is largely a subset of that in Africans ?
> 
> and why are the most basal genetic lineages most commonly found in Africa?




Magic


----------



## reptiles (Oct 20, 2020)

AtomicBlackPill69 said:


> Neanderthals were manlet af. The reason whites are more attractive is due to cold adapted features such as light skin and eyes, deep set eyes, protruding chins, and straight noses




No @KostyaRin made a thread on this but i do want to truly know what is it that lead to europeans being so good looking?


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 20, 2020)

sensen said:


> And no, no depigmented Sub Saharan African can pass for a European ever under any circumstance.


horn of africans can


sensen said:


> No, but we did invent literally everything else. Europeans are the primary descendants and inheritors of the glory of the Indo-Europeans (Aryans) who literally conquered half the known world and dominated for century upon century until Ashkenazi finally cheated enough to save up money to buy their enemies.


didn't invent, maths, literature, astronomy, advanced architecture, pastoralism, the first written language, the wheel, gunpowder, and many many more things


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Hmmmmm well @eduardkoopman could you post that depigmentated african.


I'm bad with memory. I don't know aht you are talking about? Albino African?


----------



## sensen (Oct 20, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> horn of africans can
> 
> didn't invent, maths, literature, astronomy, advanced architecture, pastoralism, the first written language, the wheel, gunpowder, and many many more things


Horn of Africa isn't SSA. This guy acting like Bantu can look White, which is impossible.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Hmmmmm well @eduardkoopman could you post that depigmentated african.
> 
> Also while its true hyrbids have been known to occur this is incredibly fucking rear in the wild so the odds of this occuring is next to nill but further more both blacks and europeans interbreed with ease and going by this logic techically eurpeans are non humans not africans.


actually whites and blacks have quite some difficulties when it comes to the actual birthing process. when a black african is pregnant of a white man the babies head is too big to fit her cervix most of the time


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

sensen said:


> Horn of Africa isn't SSA. This guy acting like Bantu can look White, which is impossible.


its most likely either an albino or some old ass aryan roots like we see in india or pakistan


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

AtomicBlackPill69 said:


> Neanderthals were manlet af. The reason whites are more attractive is due to cold adapted features such as light skin and eyes, deep set eyes, protruding chins, and straight noses


those mutations, like blue eyes werent related to the climate whites were in. pure genetical luck


----------



## reptiles (Oct 20, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> I'm bad with memory. I don't know aht you are talking about? Albino African?




No that vid where they put make up on black. People to. Make them look whiteer


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> those mutations, like blue eyes werent related to the climate whites were in. pure genetical luck


Eye color associates with pigmentation. Lighter pigmentation overall and you’re more likely to have blue eyes. The genes for skin color and eye color are closely related


----------



## reptiles (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> actually whites and blacks have quite some difficulties when it comes to the actual birthing process. when a black african is pregnant of a white man the babies head is too big to fit her cervix most of the time




No comment


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 20, 2020)

sensen said:


> Horn of Africa isn't SSA.


----------



## sensen (Oct 20, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> explain why genetic divserity is highest in Africa and why Africans differ from each other more than from Eurasians, and why the genetic diversity in Eurasians is largely a subset of that in Africans ?
> 
> and why are the most basal genetic lineages most commonly found in Africa?



Because Africa is fucking massive and perfect for civilization climate wise. Many ancient groups gravitated towards the continent, and mixed there. That doesn't mean every hominid species is from there. That's just absurd. Out of Africa is falling apart, it's flawed and inherently low IQ. Modern humans as a "species" (we're not the same) are made up of many different pre Homo Sapien groups that have been found in many places that AREN'T Africa, and NOT found in Africa thus far. The only reason science is still on this nonsense is because they'll lose their jobs for being "racist" in admitting that we're not the same species.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> didn't invent, maths, literature, astronomy, advanced architecture, pastoralism, the first written language, the wheel, gunpowder, and many many more things


lol what retardism has unfolded on my pc screen


----------



## sensen (Oct 20, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> View attachment 746281


nice try. Just completely ignoring the Bantu part. When I say SSA, I mean Bantus, as does 99% of people when they say "Sub Saharan African".


----------



## sensen (Oct 20, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> didn't invent, maths, literature, astronomy, advanced architecture, pastoralism, the first written language, the wheel, gunpowder, and many many more things




You're brainwashed that these "MENA" societies 3000 years ago weren't partly or even wholly Indo European.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> lol what retardism has unfolded on my pc screen


Why are whites so retarded these days.


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 20, 2020)

sensen said:


> nice try. Just completely ignoring the Bantu part. When I say SSA, I mean Bantus, as does 99% of people when they say "Sub Saharan African".


i ignored it because i wasn't adressing it, simple. You said the horn of africa isn't SSA, which is wrong.



sensen said:


> perfect for civilization climate wise


wrong


sensen said:


> Out of Africa is falling apart, it's flawed and inherently low IQ. Modern humans as a "species" (we're not the same) are made up of many different pre Homo Sapien groups that have been found in many places that AREN'T Africa, and NOT found in Africa thus far. The only reason science is still on this nonsense is because they'll lose their jobs for being "racist" in admitting that we're not the same species.


you haven't cited a single source, if ur gonna talk out ur ass at least be funny about it like @Nubhuman Siggers


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> No comment


its true, we have bigger heads on average, whereas african have smaller. this is why they need have c sections with interracial children. https://www.essence.com/news/c-section-births-among-black-women-on-th/


----------



## sensen (Oct 20, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> i ignored it because i wasn't adressing it, simple. You said the horn of africa isn't SSA, which is wrong.
> 
> 
> wrong
> ...



Because I don't have to. I'm not gonna sit here and go through videos and data that I seen 6 months ago for some African that I don't give a fuck about. I just want to tell you how fucking stupid you are. I don't care about enlightening you.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 20, 2020)

sensen said:


> Because I don't have to. I'm not gonna sit here and go through videos and data that I seen 6 months ago for some African that I don't give a fuck about. I just want to tell you how fucking stupid you are. I don't care about enlightening you.


Africans are highest IQ.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> No that vid where they put make up on black. People to. Make them look whiteer


Oh. that one. That was from a french TV documentary "Dans la peau d'un Noir".
Quit brutal. For both. It was brutal for the blacks turning white, andfor the whites turning black.


----------



## Mr.cope (Oct 20, 2020)

sensen said:


> Lions and Tigers can breed together. And despite whatever is said in some fake and gay article you're about to try to pull up, they CAN produce offspring. That doesn't mean shit.
> 
> And no, no depigmented Sub Saharan African can pass for a European ever under any circumstance.


Arabs and latinos are considered white in america


sensen said:


> We are not the same species, stop coping my friend. Embrace your uniqueness.


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> lol what retardism has unfolded on my pc screen


great rebuttal, faggot

Oldest instance of math dates back 20,000 years ago in Congo and is the Ishango bone, the earliest civilisations to pioneer maths were the Egyptians and Babylonians/Sumerians.

Oldest piece of literature, is the Epic of Gilgamesh, written by Sumerians

Astronomy was invented by sumerians

Oldest written languages are Sumerian and Egyptian

Some of the oldest pastoralists were Middle Eastern and Egyptian/Sudanese

Gunpowder invented by Chinese


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> great rebuttal, faggot
> 
> Oldest instance of math dates back 20,000 years ago in Congo and is the Ishango bone, the earliest civilisations to pioneer maths were the Egyptians and Babylonians/Sumerians.
> 
> ...


shieet, here we go again.. 

*WE*


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 20, 2020)

sensen said:


> Because I *can't*


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> shieet, here we go again..
> 
> *WE*





hairyballscel said:


> great rebuttal, faggot


----------



## goat2x (Oct 20, 2020)

@fag112 @sensen 
keep crying for @hairyballscel africans even invented earth after white reptilians came from jupiter


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

goat2x said:


> @fag112 @sensen
> keep crying for @hairyballscel africans even invented earth after white reptilians came from jupiter
> View attachment 746334


this pic basically explains this entire shit thread


----------



## reptiles (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> its true, we have bigger heads on average, whereas african have smaller. this is why they need have c sections with interracial children. https://www.essence.com/news/c-section-births-among-black-women-on-th/




C section births occur only in very extreme cases so i don't know what this article refers to


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> C section births occur only in very extreme cases so i don't know what this article refers to


no, c section is actually pretty common?


----------



## sensen (Oct 20, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> great rebuttal, faggot
> 
> Oldest instance of math dates back 20,000 years ago in Congo and is the Ishango bone, the earliest civilisations to pioneer maths were the Egyptians and Babylonians/Sumerians.
> 
> ...



Okay, and most Pharoahs, including Tutankhamen are of Indo European Y haplogroups so LOL COPE. King Tut is literally R1B, which is the most common European Y DNA that exists, which prove his dynasty was started by Aryans aka wypipo. Sumerians and Babylonians were also partly Indo European. All the ancient depictions of them speak of their blue eyes and olive skin. Hell, their fucking artifacts all have blue eyes. I know it's hard for your African pea brain to grasp, but "White" doesn't mean "European". It means prominently Caucasoid Eurasians.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> no, c section is actually pretty common?




Only 1 in 4 do it though so true it's a substantial minority it's still on very extreme occasions were vagiginal births are very risky are you telling me all those 1 in 4 are black women ?


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

sensen said:


> Okay, and most Pharoahs, including Tutankhamen are of Indo European Y haplogroups so LOL COPE. King Tut is literally R1B, which is the most common European Y DNA that exists, which prove his dynasty was started by Aryans aka wypipo. Sumerians and Babylonians were also partly Indo European. All the ancient depictions of them speak of their blue eyes and olive skin. Hell, their fucking artifacts all have blue eyes. I know it's hard for your African pea brain to grasp, but "White" doesn't mean "European". It means prominently Caucasoid Eurasians.


exactly


----------



## reptiles (Oct 20, 2020)

sensen said:


> Okay, and most Pharoahs, including Tutankhamen are of Indo European Y haplogroups so LOL COPE. King Tut is literally R1B, which is the most common European Y DNA that exists, which prove his dynasty was started by Aryans aka wypipo. Sumerians and Babylonians were also partly Indo European. All the ancient depictions of them speak of their blue eyes and olive skin. Hell, their fucking artifacts all have blue eyes. I know it's hard for your African pea brain to grasp, but "White" doesn't mean "European". It means prominently Caucasoid Eurasians.




The aryans had nothing to do with Egypt they belong only to south asia and central asia. How the fuck did vedic aryans in the indus valley get to sumeria or fucking bablyon ? especially since they merged with the local culture?


----------



## sensen (Oct 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> The aryans had nothing to do with Egypt they belong only to south asia and central asia. How the fuck did vedic aryans in the indus valley get to sumeria or fucking bablyon ? especially since they merged with the local culture?



Jesus Christ you're a fucking retard. Are you really about to cry this hard over semantics? Aryan = Indo-European. I don't give a fuck about your PC post world war II gay shit.


----------



## sensen (Oct 20, 2020)

High Caste Indians call themselves Aryan BECAUSE they have a higher percentage of Indo-European Steppe DNA. It's debated if Indo-Europeans West of Iran called themselves that but there's plenty of cognates that prove that definitely could have, so I'm not gonna do the gay semantics shit. 

Aryan = Indo-European


----------



## reptiles (Oct 20, 2020)

sensen said:


> Jesus Christ you're a fucking retard. Are you really about to cry this hard over semantics? Aryan = Indo-European. I don't give a fuck about your PC post world war II gay shit.



Fuck of with this dumb shit indo europeans were very diverse the branch that populated Europe was different from the Aryans which populated modern day south and central asia also the aryan steppe ancestry was MLBA the european 1 is different.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 20, 2020)

sensen said:


> High Caste Indians call themselves Aryan BECAUSE they have a higher percentage of Indo-European Steppe DNA. It's debated if Indo-Europeans West of Iran called themselves that but there's plenty of cognates that prove that definitely could have, so I'm not gonna do the gay semantics shit.
> 
> Aryan = Indo-European



No this isn't how this works the aryan component was steppe mlba and emba the aryan component for euros i think shurubnaya ancestry though the aryans were close to bronze age euros


----------



## sensen (Oct 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Fuck of with this dumb shit indo europeans were very diverse the branch that populated Europe was different from the Aryans which populated modern day south and central asia also the aryan steppe ancestry was MLBA the european 1 is different.



There were IE migratiosn to Europe all through MLBA. They literally happened almost constantly for a thousand or so years. You're so behind on the actual data its comical.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 20, 2020)

sensen said:


> There were IE migratiosn to Europe all through MLBA. They literally happened almost constantly for a thousand or so years. You're so behind on the actual data its comical.




The european steppe ancestry was shrubnaya not mlba found in india and other tajiks and pashtuns


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Oct 20, 2020)

Lots of really bizarre statements in this thread


----------



## sensen (Oct 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> No this isn't how this works the aryan component was steppe mlba and emba the aryan component for euros i think shurubnaya ancestry though the aryans were close to bronze age euros




Let me ask you a very simple question. Who invaded India from the Northwest and established Supremacy over the Subcontinent?


----------



## reptiles (Oct 20, 2020)

sensen said:


> Let me ask you a very simple question. Who invaded India from the Northwest and established Supremacy over the Subcontinent?




There was no invasion lmao the aryans came and fixed and intergated with india


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Oct 20, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> great rebuttal, faggot
> 
> Oldest instance of math dates back 20,000 years ago in Congo and is the Ishango bone, the earliest civilisations to pioneer maths were the Egyptians and Babylonians/Sumerians.
> 
> ...


Those niggas Will probably tell you that old congonese and Chinese people were aryan back then


----------



## sensen (Oct 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> There was no invasion lmao the aryans came and fixed and intergated with india



Okay, you just told me all you need to tell me lmaooooo. You're like one of those retarded Indian nationalists.


----------



## sensen (Oct 20, 2020)

Uglybrazilian said:


> Those niggas Will probably tell you that old congonese and Chinese people were aryan back then



Chinese have done great things. However Maths in the Congo is obviously a troll.


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Oct 20, 2020)

sensen said:


> Chinese have done great things. However Maths in the Congo is obviously a troll.


But its indeed the oldest register of math that we have, he is not lying tbh


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 20, 2020)

goat2x said:


> @fag112 @sensen
> keep crying for @hairyballscel africans even invented earth after white reptilians came from jupiter
> View attachment 746334


YES, ur getting it!!


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Oct 20, 2020)

I may be wrong but I think the oldest pastoralists were the south sudanese
They are gigatall(taller than all whites) which indicates that they have been pastoralists for a looong time


----------



## sensen (Oct 20, 2020)

Uglybrazilian said:


> But its indeed the oldest register of math that we have, he is not lying tbh


Awesome, A man from the Congo realized two sticks combined are longer than one.


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 20, 2020)

sensen said:


> Okay, and most Pharoahs, including Tutankhamen are of Indo European Y haplogroups so LOL COPE. King Tut is literally R1B, which is the most common European Y DNA that exists, which prove his dynasty was started by Aryans aka wypipo.


there isn't even public data for 5 pharoahs, so wtf are you talking about?

King Tuts dna wasn't released idiot, you don't know what ur cititing dumbass, his data was read off of a computer screen that was shown on a documentary by some guy sitting at home, the ppl that actually ran the tests haven't said a word about the data yet

Ancient Egyptians were an amalgamation of indigenous Africans and Middle Easterners and have very little to do with Europeans


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 20, 2020)

Uglybrazilian said:


> I may be wrong but I think the oldest pastoralists were the south sudanese
> They are gigatall(taller than all whites) which indicates that they have been pastoralists for a looong time


they were the first in Africa (Nabta Playa)


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Oct 20, 2020)

sensen said:


> Awesome, A man from the Congo realized two sticks combined are longer than one.


Insane for that time tbh 20.000 years ago is old as hell


----------



## sensen (Oct 20, 2020)

Uglybrazilian said:


> Insane for that time tbh 20.000 years ago is old as hell


My ancestors were too busy drawing elephants to bother doing some math shit. They left that for the Mongoloids who somehow ended up in the Congo


----------



## kej3094 (Oct 20, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> Are Europeans the most aesthetic peoples and if so, why? Is it because of the greater variation and unicity in their phenotypes? Is it because of the greater variety and regularity of brilliant colours? Is their another reason? Im not talking about sexual appeal, im talking about aesthetics and beauty


I believe it’s simply because white countries are usually the most powerful/well off. Whites can impose beauty standards and have for awhile. All this means is, adapt. For ethnics.


----------



## Mr.cope (Oct 20, 2020)

Doesnt matter what race we are we are all subhumans


----------



## reptiles (Oct 20, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> horn of africans can
> 
> didn't invent, maths, literature, astronomy, advanced architecture, pastoralism, the first written language, the wheel, gunpowder, and many many more things




Horners aren't africans there fucking sands actually that's not true the copts the egeyptians modern day ones most of the berbers the kaybal and the gaunches actually have nordic passing people i shit you not


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Horners aren't africans there fucking sands


source or cope


reptiles said:


> berbers the kaybal and the gaunches actually have nordic passing people i shit you no


i agree


----------



## reptiles (Oct 20, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> source or cope
> 
> i agree



Which ethnic group do you want also when i mean african i mean negroid not geographic locationing for instance indians are not east asian's even though there a part of asia.


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Which ethnic group do you want


what?
i asked for you to prove that horners are not africans


reptiles said:


> i mean negroid not geographic locationing for instance indians are not east asian's even though there a part of asia.


africans(ethnic perspective, not geographical) = populations that are of majority african ancestry, ancestry which originates in africa, regardless of whether its north or sub saharan


----------



## Deleted member 9344 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> View attachment 746027
> major cope bro. lol i cant even


Your ancestors literally lived in caves JFl.


reptiles said:


> Horners aren't africans there fucking sands actually that's not true the copts the egeyptians modern day ones most of the berbers the kaybal and the gaunches actually have nordic passing people i shit you not


Horn Africans are an ancient mix of North Africans & Proto-Nilotes. They are on average ~60% Proto-Nilotic Negroid & ~40% North African Caucasoid.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 20, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> what?
> i asked for you to prove that horners are not africans
> 
> africans(ethnic perspective, not geographical) = populations that are of majority african ancestry, ancestry which originates in africa, regardless of whether its north or sub saharan




Alright i just found out depends on the ethnic group some are actually drifting towards the maasai people however many are still in the european cline and the really white north africans actually are closer to euro's.

View attachment 746720










Genomic Ancestry of North Africans Supports Back-to-Africa Migrations


North African populations are distinct from sub-Saharan Africans based on cultural, linguistic, and phenotypic attributes; however, the time and the extent of genetic divergence between populations north and south of the Sahara remain poorly understood. ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov







Also the haplogroups tbqh are african but haplogroups don't account for drift isolation and splits. Autosomal dna wise they are closer to europeans atleast most are some are clustered towards african's

As for why i said geographically there african this doesn't need to be said does it ?


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 20, 2020)

Muktar said:


> Horn Africans are an ancient mix of North Africans & Proto-Nilotes. They are on average ~60% Proto-Nilotic Negroid & ~40% North African Caucasoid.


more like 35% nilote and 35% north african/levant related, NOT CAUCASOID 
the rest of horn african dna is 10-15% omotic related people(very small in somalis) and some neolithic yemeni ancestry, maybe some neolithic iranian aswell


----------



## reptiles (Oct 20, 2020)

Muktar said:


> Your ancestors literally lived in caves JFl.
> 
> Horn Africans are an ancient mix of North Africans & Proto-Nilotes. They are on average ~60% Proto-Nilotic Negroid & ~40% North African Caucasoid.




Yeah somalis are part of the braoder caucasoid race but they do drift towards african as well also by african i mean northern africans northern africans even the indengious ones are more caucasoid in general anyways


----------



## Deleted member 9344 (Oct 20, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> more like 35% nilote and 35% north african/levant related, NOT CAUCASOID
> the rest of horn african dna is 10-15% omotic related people(very small in somalis) and some neolithic yemeni ancestry, maybe some neolithic iranian aswell


Nah, it depends on the Horn African ethnic group for Somalis it's around ~60% Proto-Nilotic & 40-45% West Eurasian/Middle Eastern, for Ethiopian/Eritreans Habeshas it's around ~50-60% West Eurasian/Middle Eastern & ~50% Proto-Nilotic, with an additional ~15% Omotic admixture. That's why Ethiopian/Eritreans Habeshas on average are lighter-skinned then Somalis, but then Somalis are taller, darker-skinned, & have a looser hair texture. Source: https://journals.plos.org/plosgenetics/article?id=10.1371/journal.pgen.1004393 

The additional West Eurasian/Middle Eastern admixture in Ethiopian Habeshas is due to the fact that Ethiopians intermixed with South Arabian Yemeni Sabaens during the ancient Kingdom of Aksum which was centured around Ethiopia/Eritrea 2,000 years ago.


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Alright i just found out depends on the ethnic group some are actually drifting towards the maasai people however many are still in the european cline and the really white north africans actually are closer to euro's.


you can cluster close to a population, it doesn't mean you have there ancestry

mankind originated in East Africa so Eurasians are a subset of East Efrican genetic diversity, if horners are pure Africans, they would still cluster somewhat close to Europeans

and europeans have African dna, especially southern Europeans, E3b, U6, M1a are all haplogroups, among others that are found in europe which originiated in Africa, so it makes sense that horn Africans cluster with Euros




i suspect horn Africans and southern Europeans carry a decent amount of common ancestry, probably north African in origin


Also, dinka people cluster closer with euros than yorubas do, these are 2 pure african populations, yet one is closer to europeans than the other is, this proves my point



i can't see your attatchment btw


----------



## sensen (Oct 20, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> there isn't even public data for 5 pharoahs, so wtf are you talking about?
> 
> King Tuts dna wasn't released idiot, you don't know what ur cititing dumbass, his data was read off of a computer screen that was shown on a documentary by some guy sitting at home, the ppl that actually ran the tests haven't said a word about the data yet
> 
> Ancient Egyptians were an amalgamation of indigenous Africans and Middle Easterners and have very little to do with Europeans











Half of European men share King Tut's DNA


Up to 70 percent of British men and half of all Western European men are related to the Egyptian Pharaoh Tutankhamun, geneticists in Switzerland said.




www.reuters.com





"Scientists at Zurich-based DNA genealogy centre, iGENEA, reconstructed the DNA profile of the boy Pharaoh, who ascended the throne at the age of nine, his father Akhenaten and grandfather Amenhotep III, based on a film that was made for the Discovery Channel.
The results showed that King Tut belonged to a genetic profile group, known as haplogroup R1b1a2, to which more than 50 percent of all men in Western Europe belong, indicating that they share a common ancestor.
Among modern-day Egyptians this haplogroup contingent is below 1 percent, according to iGENEA."

Cope harder, brown.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 20, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> you can cluster close to a population, it doesn't mean you have there ancestry
> 
> mankind originated in East Africa so Eurasians are a subset of East Efrican genetic diversity, if horners are pure Africans, they would still cluster somewhat close to Europeans
> 
> ...




>>you can cluster close to a population, it doesn't mean you have there ancestry>>

Genetic closeness correlates heavily with ancestry for instance you don't expect an indian person to bloody have east asian ancestry reaching over 60 percent why ? geographic distance north africa is very far from yoruba africans and other northerners so i would not expect any genetic tie at all.

As for measuring ancestry d stats and migration charts work the best there is also FST distance you can use the formula's are kinda hard to understand and the tables are just confusing but that can help track genetic distance between ethnic groups.

>>mankind originated in East Africa so Eurasians are a subset of East Efrican genetic diversity, if horners are pure Africans, they would still cluster somewhat close to Europeans<<

Were talking about Eurasian adam here right ? the haplo group for that separated from modern day Africans well over 60 thousand years ago. The chronology goes like this.

1 Humans leave africa.

2 Humans split from basal eurasian around 60 thousand years ago.

3 a bunch of drift plus wars and rape has changed the modern landscape genetically as to why africans can look so ethnically diverse it's cause africa is a very temperature diverse place.

For instance you can find somalis who look Indian but if you did a genetic closeness chart (either use d stat's or fstats or fst charts) they would be on opposite ends of the map how does despite no genetic connection's any phenotypic similarities occur ? latitude since it's closer to the equator you see phenotypic similarities don't confuse this to mean though modern day indians europeans or east asians are related to Africans closely 


>>and europeans have African dna, especially southern Europeans, E3b, U6, M1a are all haplogroups, among others that are found in europe which originiated in Africa, so it makes sense that horn Africans cluster with Euros>>


I haven't seen this on any admixture charts though north african dna is found in euros.














African admixture in Europe - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





>>i suspect horn Africans and southern Europeans carry a decent amount of common ancestry, probably north African in origin<<

Probably but drift is what drives change and i think there was a split in the last halocene around 12 KYA i don't know i'll have to double check on that.

>>Also, dinka people cluster closer with euros than yorubas do, these are 2 pure african populations, yet one is closer to europeans than the other is, this proves my point>>


African is a horrible term for cases like europe can just say white race cause literally all europeans are genetically identical nearly so much so that a half european half chinese person is less close to your average euro.

For every other race I think there is a case for the term Indian or east Asian anyways the african group which is geographically closer to europe is gonna be slightly closer this also needs to be said when i say the berbers are sands i'm not saying they literally are middle eastern i'm saying there genetically more related to middle easterners.

And 1 last point connecting all this to summarize PCA'S are good for genetic closeness not for measuring ancestry and autosomoal dna is more accurate than fucking haplogroups for instance many curries are R1A haplogroup does that mean there european ? no


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 20, 2020)

Muktar said:


> Nah, it depends on the Horn African ethnic group for Somalis it's around ~60% Proto-Nilotic & 40-45% West Eurasian/Middle Eastern,


You are talking about Cushitic ancestry, read this, there was another study on cushitic ancestry and it concluded that its 2 components are of equal proportions

the amount of Nilotic is equal to the North African/Levantine ancestry

and it isn't West Eurasian ancestry, it is North East African, there isn't any evidence that West Eurasians/Middle Easterns migrated en masse to East Africa, the study you cited is shit and filled with holes i disproved it here



Muktar said:


> The additional West Eurasian/Middle Eastern admixture in Ethiopian Habeshas is due to the fact that Ethiopians intermixed with South Arabian Yemeni Sabaens during the ancient Kingdom of Aksum which was centured around Ethiopia/Eritrea 2,000 years ago.


This idea is based on the remains found in Ethiopia which show some evidence of Sabeans moving across the Red Sea, the idea was that they stayed, started civilisation and mixed with the locals, but times have changed, Sabaean influence is now thought to have been minor, limited to a few localities, and the Sabean sites were all abandoned after a few decades

Sabeans had little genetic impact on Horners, it was neolithic yemeni people





And this is a shit study, they used a modern population as a reference, have you read the full study?

They use Sardinians, a population with a decent amount of African DNA, so the pic is completely inaccurate, some of that West Eurasian ancestry is African


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 20, 2020)

sensen said:


> Half of European men share King Tut's DNA
> 
> 
> Up to 70 percent of British men and half of all Western European men are related to the Egyptian Pharaoh Tutankhamun, geneticists in Switzerland said.
> ...


this changes nothing, you didn't address my point, this isn't offical data idiot, do some research


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 20, 2020)

reptiles said:


> geographic distance north africa is very far from yoruba africans and other northerners so i would not expect any genetic tie at all.


_Moreover, our model predicts that *West Africans (represented by Yoruba)* had 12.5±1.1% ancestry from a *Taforalt related group* rather than Taforalt having ancestry from an unknown Sub-Saharan African source; this may have mediated the limited Neanderthal admixture present in West Africans . _

- Paleolithic DNA from the Caucasus reveals core of West Eurasian ancestry 

Taforalt is in Northen Morrocco btw



reptiles said:


> 1 Humans leave africa.
> 
> 2 Humans split from basal eurasian around 60 thousand years ago.


Basal Eurasian is African, it didn't split off 60,000 years ago, it split off 80,000 years ago, which predates Out of Africa migration, i have lots of other evidence but i wont post rn, im gonna sleep soon

The *split time *of the* ghost Basal Eurasian lineage from other Eurasians *was* inferred at 79.8 kya (95% CI of 67.4-101 kya).* 

Efficiently inferring the demographic history of many populations with allele count data




reptiles said:


> I haven't seen this on any admixture charts though north african dna is found in euros.



All the haplogroups i named are found in Europe

Also Early European Farmers(EEF) were 44% Basal Eurasian

_These analyses allow us to infer that *EEF ancestry *in *Europe *today ranges from *~30% in the Baltic region to ~90% in the Mediterranean*_

- Ancient human genomes suggest three ancestral populations for present-day Europeans



https://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1312/1312.6639.pdf




Basal Eurasian is AFRICAN and is extensive in Europe, if u want i will post more evidence for how Basal Eurasian is African but not rn, im tired asf


----------



## reptiles (Oct 21, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> _Moreover, our model predicts that *West Africans (represented by Yoruba)* had 12.5±1.1% ancestry from a *Taforalt related group* rather than Taforalt having ancestry from an unknown Sub-Saharan African source; this may have mediated the limited Neanderthal admixture present in West Africans . _
> 
> - Paleolithic DNA from the Caucasus reveals core of West Eurasian ancestry
> 
> ...




They represent yoruba like ancestry cause basal eurasian looked like proto african but genetically ancient palethic western eurasians or eastern eurasian were not african. They were proto african phenotypivally before the basal eurasian split. Here is a pca below of the genomes of the paleothic era.






2 the basal eurasian split that is reponsible to modern day easterb western southern eurasian split from basal eurasian around 40 to 48 thkusand years ago. Basal eurasian itself had significant genetic drift from very ancient mbuti.









Know ultimately all of basal eurasia descends from africans but they still had siginificant genetic drift. 


3 basal eurasian is not genetically african or atleast modern day black and they had significant genetic drift between mbuti like all non africans descend from haplogroup ce but that was well over 40 thousand years ago before the split that being said modern day populations are not realted to the ancient ones.


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 26, 2020)

sensen said:


> No they don't. That's a cope. And even if they did, why would I believe the very scientists trying to cover for the model?
> 
> NEANDERTHALZ WUZ KANGZ fuck outta here. Matrilineal lines are traced back to Africa, but not all Y haplos.


holy shit ur so dumb


----------



## sensen (Oct 26, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> holy shit ur so dumb


I mean, prove me wrong. Please. Show me definitive proof that all Y haplogroups trace back to Africa. 

Spoiler: You can't, because it hasn't been proven.


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 26, 2020)

sensen said:


> Because I don't have to. I'm not gonna sit here and go through videos and data that I seen 6 months ago for some African that I don't give a fuck about. I just want to tell you how fucking stupid you are. I don't care about enlightening you.


That’s how it works. You make a positive statement and then provide evidence supporting it. 
It‘s ironic you call the other dude stupid not knowing this.


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 27, 2020)

sensen said:


> I mean, prove me wrong. Please. Show me definitive proof that all Y haplogroups trace back to Africa.
> 
> Spoiler: You can't, because it hasn't been proven.


the most basal lineages have been detected in West, Northwest and Central Africa, suggesting plausibility for the Y-MRCA living in the general region of North-Central Africa 

Haplgroup A is far more common and diverse in African than in Europe/Asia

The highest frequencies of haplogroup A have been reported among the Khoisan of Southern Africa, Beta Israel, and Nilo-Saharans from Sudan, there are Nilo-Saharan groups such as the Dinka that literally have no non-African ancestry, so keep on coping

Accept OOA, 99% of geneticists and historians agree with it, keep on coping with the idea of Out of Europe or whatever, keep on grasping on straws like muh older fossils found outside Africa jfl, over for ur iq, ur ancestors came from Africa, it is what it is


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Oct 27, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> the most basal lineages have been detected in West, Northwest and Central Africa, suggesting plausibility for the Y-MRCA living in the general region of North-Central Africa
> 
> Haplgroup A is far more common and diverse in African than in Europe/Asia
> 
> ...


*Who gives a fuck where my ancestors came from? All that matters is that my most recent ancestors mogged yours to oblivion, enslaved them, conquered the modern world, invented the language your dumb ass is speaking in, invented the internet your dumb ass is connected too, and invented the computer your dumb ass is reading this on.*


----------



## sensen (Oct 27, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> *Who gives a fuck where my ancestors came from? All that matters is that my most recent ancestors mogged yours to oblivion, enslaved them, conquered the modern world, invented the language your dumb ass is speaking in, invented the internet your dumb ass is connected too, and invented the computer your dumb ass is reading this on.*


Even with ALL OF THAT absolute fucking mogging, this guy is STILL wrong. looooooooool


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 27, 2020)

sensen said:


> this guy is STILL wrong. looooooooool


disprove what i said


----------



## sensen (Oct 27, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> the most basal lineages have been detected in West, Northwest and Central Africa, suggesting plausibility for the Y-MRCA living in the general region of North-Central Africa
> 
> Haplgroup A is far more common and diverse in African than in Europe/Asia
> 
> ...


You genuinely believe that my ancestors 100,000 years ago were Black Africans who came into Northern Europe and evolution eventually changed every single fine detail of their body, and cognition?

Bro lol... look.. You're holding onto cartoon level science. You need to realize that science is nothing more than the foundational push for Neoliberalism. That's what science stands to do.. push the regime. It's indoctrination into the modern Western system, and the modern West is so powerful that anyone, even top scientists in what would be considered 2nd or 3rd world countries are laughed out of the room on this subject. 

They're not laughed out because they're wrong, they're laughed out because they're feared. 

Also saying "its over for ur iq" to a White man while being Black is a comedy in itself.


----------



## sensen (Oct 27, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> disprove what i said


Bro, you keep doing this "The most basal lineages" shit like you're proving a point. It doesn't matter what's been found because there's as much if not more evidence for out of Africa being wrong than there is for the contrary. YOU KNOW THIS. I don't even have to tell you this.


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 27, 2020)

sensen said:


> You genuinely believe that my ancestors 100,000 years ago were Black Africans who came into Northern Europe and evolution eventually changed every single fine detail of their body, and cognition?


You genuinely believe that my ancestors 100,000 years ago were White Europeans who came into East Africa and evolution evenutally changed every single fine detail of their body, and cogntion?



sensen said:


> Bro lol... look.. You're holding onto cartoon level science. You need to realize that science is nothing more than the foundational push for Neoliberalism. That's what science stands to do.. push the regime. It's indoctrination into the modern Western system, and the modern West is so powerful that anyone, even top scientists in what would be considered 2nd or 3rd world countries are laughed out of the room on this subject.


muh science is leftist jewish propaganda, u haven't provided any evidence to ur claims


sensen said:


> Bro, you keep doing this "The most basal lineages" shit like you're proving a point. It doesn't matter what's been found because there's as much if not more evidence for out of Africa being wrong than there is for the contrary. YOU KNOW THIS. I don't even have to tell you this.


are you actually retarded? the fact that the most basal lineages are found in Africa proves OOA theory, you still haven't said why african diversity is higher than european diversity yet mankind originated in europe?

please, stop talking shit and actually provide evidence for ur claims?


----------



## sensen (Oct 27, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> disprove what i said


Lets use the most popular haplogroup in Western Europe, r1b. If you trace back the lineage of r1b to find the root ancestral haplogroup that eventually spawned it, you'll go back 75,000 years to Southeast Asia to haplogroup CF. No one knows where it originated. It's descendants were found in the Indian subcontinent and up through the Middle East. If you trace it back to the ancestor of CF, you'll get CT, which is African. 

So we have a 30,000 year gap that is completely written off by modern science and anthropology. And they just ASSUME that it's predated by CT in direct succession simply because they have one mutation in common. 

That is a fucking cartoon. You can't build an entire hypothesis around this when there's 30,000 years completely unaccounted for. This is why out of Africa is comical. 

Modern humans are varying percentages of different pre hominid species mixed with Homo Sapien. There's been little to no evidence for any of your bullshit. You just buy it because 2 digit IQ and love for daddyjoo


----------



## sensen (Oct 27, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> You genuinely believe that my ancestors 100,000 years ago were White Europeans who came into East Africa and evolution evenutally changed every single fine detail of their body, and cogntion?



No you fucking retard. You think I believe in an "OUR OF EUROPE MODEL"? When the fuck did I say that? 
Read my next post. Your entire argument is on a false premise that I believe something I don't.


----------



## sensen (Oct 27, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> You genuinely believe that my ancestors 100,000 years ago were White Europeans who came into East Africa and evolution evenutally changed every single fine detail of their body, and cogntion?
> 
> 
> muh science is leftist jewish propaganda, u haven't provided any evidence to ur claims
> ...


Keep believing "African diversity is higher" when all of you look, sound and act exactly the same. Meanwhile Whites have 500 different hair and eye color combinations, and far more base skin tones. LOL AT AFRICA


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 27, 2020)

sensen said:


> Keep believing "African diversity is higher" when all of you look, sound and act exactly the same. Meanwhile Whites have 500 different hair and eye color combinations, and far more base skin tones. LOL AT AFRICA


















































muh whites have more base skin tones

_African populations are characterized by greater levels of genetic diversity, extensive population substructure, and less linkage disequilibrium (LD) among loci compared to non-African populations. _
*- AFRICAN GENETIC DIVERSITY: Implications for Human Demographic History, Modern Human Origins, and Complex Disease Mapping*



_The African diversity estimate is even higher than that between Africans and Eurasians (0.096% ± 0.012%). From available data for noncoding autosomal regions (total length = 47,038 bp) and X-linked regions (47,421 bp), we estimated the π-values for autosomal regions to be 0.105, 0.070, 0.069, and 0.097% for Africans, Asians, Europeans, and between Africans and Eurasians, and the corresponding values for X-linked regions to be 0.088, 0.042, 0.053, and 0.082%. Thus, Africans differ from one another slightly more than from Eurasians, and the genetic diversity in Eurasians is largely a subset of that in Africans, supporting the out of Africa model of human evolution. 
- _*Larger Genetic Differences Within Africans Than Between Africans and Eurasians*

Africans have the highest linguistic diversity aswell, keep on coping


----------



## Deleted member 2157 (Oct 28, 2020)

So much retardation in this thread.

The IQ differences between races are small in the same environment. All the shockingly low IQ levels for africans were gathered by testing on children in poverty, but of course incels here won't even bother checking where the studies came from.

Sierra Leone is in the 90s alongside numerous european countries, you fucking idiots never thought it was weird it was so high? JFL


----------



## Deleted member 2157 (Oct 28, 2020)

Northern europeans have larger frontal lobes than any race so you can't single out africans for this. Southern europeans also have small ones in comparison, so do most eastern europeans.


----------

